# NX leaks ?  forums full of "nintendo is doomed" people , stupid followers or what?



## nintendarium (Jan 9, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## Muffins (Jan 9, 2016)

Nintendo is a massive, hundred+ year old corporation with a net _profit _last year of 350 million dollars.

I think they're doing just fine.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2016)

Financially doomed? Probably not. They seem to still have a way with gimmicks and a few cash cows if nothing else.
Chances of them becoming the cultural driving force/touchstone they once were, which is just as bad as being dead from my perspective? Allow me to laugh harder.
Chances of them doing something I can not get elsewhere? There might be some technical examples of this but most of what they do I can get passable versions of elsewhere these days.
"we literally don't know even the concept of NX, or the controller, or the specs,"
I thought we saw some patents? Nothing there particularly inspired confidence.
Yeah the Bayonetta stuff was ridiculous, amusing though.
Would I care if Nintendo up and stopped everything tomorrow? It is a company so no, not at all, but even if I was so inclined then still no as they have not done much for me in many years.

"not buying it because wii was a fad and we must demonstrate it"
A sound policy from where I sit. Buying something sight unseen from a company with a track record as poor as Nintendo's in recent times and with no indication that they have changed would be a silly idea. On the gamepad then was it really that big a deal? We have had most of the things it could do before and though nice it was hardly something being cried out for.

Short version. It is Nintendo's job is to impress me (or those like me) and they have not. To that end if people want to be critical and dismissive then I can not fault them.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 10, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## TecXero (Jan 10, 2016)

As long as Nintendo keeps pushing out decent affordable handhelds, I'll probably keep buying them. There's not many alternatives for handhelds. Sure, Sony has their impressive handhelds but rarely games that I'm interested in to back them up, also the steep price tag is a bit of a turn off. Bit of a shame, I find Sony's handhelds more comfortable and not encumbered by a secondary screen gimmick.

As for everything else, I think Nintendo as a collective is dickish and narrow, but I don't think they'll be going out of business anytime soon. Plenty of companies are dicks, so that's nothing new.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 10, 2016)

Fake leaks, sure but I am not seeing so many of those go wide and most leaks just seem to lack context*. Patents are very much fair game though -- it speaks a lot to the eventual abilities and, these days at least, control, network and even some software (Sony had a few of these for their trophments and DLC for "classic" games) approaches that are going to be used, or at least heavily considered. To my mind they are far better than sales even.

*the anti second hand/sharing stuff MS was considering for the xbone leaked in various forms way ahead of that presentation. Turns out it was worse than people feared from the leaks once the context was offered but was still something. It could be that game companies are predictable and you can make up leaks (my prediction for all game consoles these last few years was they make hardware about that of a similarly priced PC, give or take a loss leader/making it up on software, and thus far I have been right but nobody would have bet otherwise) but I am not about to dismiss things entirely.

"Attach rates for games like MK or Smash"
Where does that list end? We are probably still counting on one hand before it gets iffy and will not need a third before that list reaches way too far. To that end I have to wonder if the wii next is only going to be a smash and mario kart machine then would it be similar to me dropping silly money on an arcade machine (and depending upon the arcade machine a wii next + a couple of controllers and accessories plus the games is not far off)?

"And yes Nintendo Marketing dep. is unarmed against this attacks..."
Against low level and persistent grumbling and apathy? For the most part it is the opposite of hype and hype is probably the bread and butter of any marketing department worth considering. Fake scandals, it is a potent tool ( http://www.cracked.com/article_16656_6-brainwashing-techniques-theyre-using-you-right-now.html did my favourite basic writeup of the concept).
If such techniques can sway me (and frankly the only reason for me to buy a console on day 1, or even year 1, is to stick it in the cupboard for eventual hacks or because it is a cheap media player) then I probably deserved to be swayed.

All in all though I am still not sure why I should be worried, concerned or even trying to prevent/dissuade such discussion.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 10, 2016)

Althought the Wiiu flopped , and is underpowered compared to ther current gen consoles , you have to give it to nintnedo they try the different and alternate ideas , wether right or wrong , lets be honest was anyone surprised at what the ps4 or xbone was when it arrived . nothing innovative , just more horses again.

its simply content for me , or the lack of .


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 10, 2016)

After being burned with the Wii U and not giving a flop about the 3DS I've all but stopped caring about anything Nintendo does anymore. 

I literally don't care if they continue making their content or not. 

I hope they do just so there's a company out there to give kids something to play since most other consoles cater to more mature audiences, but considering my younger brothers and nephews think Nintendo is fucking stupid and only care about smartphone games and minecraft, I'm hard pressed to consider their future to be the shining force it was back in the day.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 10, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> Althought the Wiiu flopped , and is underpowered compared to ther current gen consoles , you have to give it to nintnedo they try the different and alternate ideas , wether right or wrong , lets be honest was anyone surprised at what the ps4 or xbone was when it arrived . nothing innovative , just more horses again.
> 
> its simply content for me , or the lack of .


Yeah, the Wii U is the console I'm most interested in whenever I get around to it. I can already play most of the PS4/X180 games on my PC, and the rest of them aren't really aimed at me.

But if you're a fanboy of any for profit company, you're an idiot with a mark on your wallet.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2016)

I feel like the whole "Nintendooooom!" thing is mostly driven by sites like IGN and Kotaku (ew,) who seem to really be pushing the idea that Nintendo is doomed because they don't have as many 3rd Party games. It seems less sales driven and more driven on just the want to have Nintendo fail because Nintendo doesn't suit their 3rd party means.


----------



## mediabob (Jan 10, 2016)

Nintendo is not doomed. They are a very healthy company. Wii U might have been a failure as far as what they wanted to sell but they still made money on it.

I wouldn't put to much in to patents. A lot of patents are filed by every company that never get used.

Nobody knows what the NX is, but Nintendo has said it will be a departure from the Wii ecosystem so all of that is getting left behind. The safe bet is that it's going to be more powerful than the Wii U but not as powerful as PS4 or Xbox one. Hopefully with a game cube type controller.

I have a feeling they intend to launch strong with NX, Zelda U will probably be a launch title (maybe cross platform with U, maybe not) and probably the next major entry in the Mario series will be there as well, and a few other heavy hitters they have under wraps that may have been intended to be Wii U games but the decision was made to pull the plug and the whole ship is doing a 180 right now. They won't say it publicly but Wii U is dead. Hell it's not even getting a single 2016 title until April, and that's Star Fox.

I have  I doubt it will be a strong launch problem is, Nintendo can't maintain momentum especially without 3rd party support.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 10, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I feel like the whole "Nintendooooom!" thing is mostly driven by sites like IGN and Kotaku (ew,) who seem to really be pushing the idea that Nintendo is doomed because they don't have as many 3rd Party games. It seems less sales driven and more driven on just the want to have Nintendo fail because Nintendo doesn't suit their 3rd party means.


I feel like those remarks aren't entirely unfair though. 

I mean, look at the Wii U in general that is only barely surviving on the exclusive first party titles it has, vs the PS4. 

The PS4 barely even HAS any exclusives and has still managed to sell an unprecedented 36Million units and counting day by day. 

Whose to say what happens when the NX does launch. I mean, it's already been shown with the Wii U that it will NOT survive without 3rd party support. People like to think Nintendo's big vault of money will prevent them from going out of business soon, and that may be loosely true, but they CANNOT afford a second failure. 

They cannot survive on the few fans that they didn't burn with the Wii U, they need to be an attractive force or it will only be doomed to repeat the failures of the Wii U.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 10, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> I would add also some youtubers that got angry against nintendo creators program.
> I can remember how loud they cried because Nintendo was going to cut some of their revenues with that program .
> some of these famous youtubers could surely spread some nintendo hate against NX to some millions of casual gamers and kids ...
> morally I hate these people because they actually are parasites to gaming system (for them is not a passion but a job) ,  but there are a lot of honest and passionate youtubers (not a case they welcomed Nintendo creators program).



I have no great love for the let's play set but there have long been professional reviewers, those seeking to contemplate art of others and writing about it and those otherwise earning a crust using the end results of another's art in one form or another. I would also argue that the creator program was quite poorly thought out and implemented.
Also it is hard and I would usually discourage a certain level of separation but it is entirely possible to have your passion and your job align well.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 11, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> I feel like those remarks aren't entirely unfair though.
> 
> I mean, look at the Wii U in general that is only barely surviving on the exclusive first party titles it has, vs the PS4.
> 
> ...


It's a little exaggerated, but I am more talking about those who are pushing the Nintendoom. I found the whole Nintendoom being mostly prevalent in the IGN forums and most of the people seemed more upset about lack of 3rd party games. Now of course, this is based off observation, so I could be wrong.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 11, 2016)

Nintendo burned me on wiiu. Sold mine red 2014 due to lack of games to play beyond theirs and they're kind of hit and miss lately. With me only wanting starfox I ditched it. Given how wii did which I didn't onto after its life was replaced by wiiu and both making me get a ps3&4 to fill the void I won't buy NX unless they have solid backing or if it is also a handheld since I trust them for that still. They lost my trust on consoles being twice burned. Sony proved they have a lot of first/second party games and a strong mix with third party that it can be done.  Nintendo needs to find a working balance and get away from just self centered extremes.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 11, 2016)

TanookiSuit said:


> Nintendo burned me on wiiu. Sold mine red 2014 due to lack of games to play beyond theirs and they're kind of hit and miss lately. With me only wanting starfox I ditched it. Given how wii did which I didn't onto after its life was replaced by wiiu and both making me get a ps3&4 to fill the void I won't buy NX unless they have solid backing or if it is also a handheld since I trust them for that still. They lost my trust on consoles being twice burned. Sony proved they have a lot of first/second party games and a strong mix with third party that it can be done.  Nintendo needs to find a working balance and get away from just self centered extremes.


Hell, the games on Wii U that interest me aren't even theirs, save one: Bayonetta 2, Wonderful 101, and Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze. Star Fox looked good until they started pushing their silly gamepad. Console wise, this generation hasn't impressed me at all. Luckily, between my PC, HTPC, and 3DS I haven't been hurting for games.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 11, 2016)

So why even bother reading those threads? Of course nintendo is going to get hit on: it ticks the boxes for many reasons:

-nintendo sticked with their market for a young audience. Those who grew up on nintendo's products can feel a bit bitter when they find themselves outside that demographic (meaning: they want more mature content)
-nintendo is innovative in the most literal way of the word: they try something new each time. And it's much easier to mock someone who tries something and fails than make fun at someone who just keeps things safe and does only what is already proven successful (graphics aside, what exactly does xbone and PS4 do that can't be done on their predecessors?).
-bad timing. On paper and in development, the wiiu was a phenomenal product. But before it hit the market, tablets became mainstream and surpassed them. And the launch was overshadowed by the fact that MS and sony also were going to launch newer consoles in the near future.
-the "doomed" on financial field is just a moronic lie. You can try to correct them with their earnings, but they won't hear you. All they'll see is a product that isn't to their liking and assume it therefore is of nobody's liking.
-as to games, nintendo is a victim of their own success: because they make quality games, those who buy a nintendo console do it for the first party games. Third party developers have a hard time making a profit, so they'll ignore it mostly (okay, it being harder to program for is also a factor). Which puts further emphasis on the first party titles. Result: fan boys of third party games blame nintendo for being in this spiral, though the consumers and the developers are at least equal to blame.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 11, 2016)

TecXero said:


> Hell, the games on Wii U that interest me aren't even theirs, save one: Bayonetta 2, Wonderful 101, and Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze. Star Fox looked good until they started pushing their silly gamepad. Console wise, this generation hasn't impressed me at all. Luckily, between my PC, HTPC, and 3DS I haven't been hurting for games.



Actually, Nintendo own the W101 IP.

http://thewonderful101.nintendo.com/



> © 2013 Nintendo/PlatinumGames Inc. The Wonderful 101 and Wii U are trademarks of Nintendo. © 2013 Nintendo.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 11, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> Actually, Nintendo own the W101 IP.
> 
> http://thewonderful101.nintendo.com/


Ah oops. My main interest in it has to do with Platinum.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 11, 2016)

TecXero said:


> Ah oops. My main interest in it has to do with Platinum.



The two are quite pally pally.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 11, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> The two are quite pally pally.


I don't mind that. Despite the problems I have with Nintendo, if it wasn't for them, Bayonetta 2 wouldn't even exist.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 11, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 11, 2016)

Taleweaver said:


> -as to games, nintendo is a victim of their own success: because they make quality games, those who buy a nintendo console do it for the first party games. Third party developers have a hard time making a profit, so they'll ignore it mostly (okay, it being harder to program for is also a factor). Which puts further emphasis on the first party titles. Result: fan boys of third party games blame nintendo for being in this spiral, though the consumers and the developers are at least equal to blame.



I suppose technically Nintendo has not had a strong third party showing since the SNES on the things that go in my TV, and the GBA/DS for the handhelds (it practically evaporated on the 3ds which is why I find its library so meh). In the first case it will 20 years since the N64 hit later this year so that (20 years and four consoles) is long enough to figure out a trend.
Also on developers and consumers then they kind of want to go where the action is so you have to entice them. There are times when you can blame consumers and devs, though the former is hard to do well, but I am not seeing it here.

Anyway I think this thread just went golden.


----------



## Muffins (Jan 11, 2016)

Well... 

If you believe Nintendo really needs a change, they have the first new president now in decades. A real changing of the guard after the untimely passing of our beloved Iwata, who oversaw the company through the GameCube through to the Wii U. 

So we shall see what this new era brings.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 11, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## Muffins (Jan 11, 2016)

Pachter can go fluff himself. Why anyone actually still listens to that ball of earwax is beyond me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 11, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Pachter can go fluff himself. Why anyone actually still listens to that ball of earwax is beyond me.


As a financial analyst concerned with games and related topics he seems to do pretty OK.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2016)

I would like to see Nintendo stop leaning so heavily on Zelda and Mario. This generation seems to be a bit heavy with those games. I would like to see some more of the old franchises (dead or MIA) revived. Like Kid Icarus was.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 11, 2016)

TecXero said:


> Hell, the games on Wii U that interest me aren't even theirs, save one: Bayonetta 2, Wonderful 101, and Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze. Star Fox looked good until they started pushing their silly gamepad. Console wise, this generation hasn't impressed me at all. Luckily, between my PC, HTPC, and 3DS I haven't been hurting for games.


When I had it I had an even split between 3rd and 1st(2nd) party stuff around a dozen games in all.  I got rid of it before Bayonetta was even a blip I think (definitely not dated for release.)  I know I had COD Ghosts, Rayman, ZombiU(bleh), Goldeneye remake, NFS Most Wanted U, Mass Effect 3, Resident Evil Revelations, Duck Tales was the last of the 3rd party discs I had.  The last 1st party was a gifted DKC Tropical Freeze which I didn't enjoy much.  The third party stuff was a mix of disappointment and enjoyment.  CODG, Rayman, Duck Tales and RER were exceptionally well done games.  ZombiU was boring to me, Goldeneye I didn't like the control and tweaks,  NFSMWU had annoying bugs so I quit using it, and ME3 I got bored of but it was good(loved ME2 why I got it, but it was insulting they released the whole trilogy for PS3/360 at the same time -- huge middle finger.)  The first party was Nintendoland Pack-in, Super Mario U, LuigiU which I disliked(sold), Mario 3D World, Zelda Wind Waker, Pikmin 3, and I think that's it.  I had a select few eshop games like D&D Mystaria and NES Remix1 but little else as I don't care to buy eshop stuff.

Personally it didn't keep me entertained much, even less than the Wii which went into the support toilet after the 3rd year when it tipped into insulting franchise ports to rail gun garbage, flash/web games on disc, and other weirdness -- but at least it had some fun games unique (Fragile) and not (MOH WW2 titles and the COD stuff too which was amazing all thigns considered in conversion.)  Nintendo was a delayed disappointment on Wii and a within a year one on WiiU.

I hate being down on them as I've been well into them since the 85 test launch when I was gifted one of those at christmas, but as it stands now I trust them for nothing on consoles as they clearly just care to be self serving dolts, but they know how to make and support on all aspects a handheld device.  I was happy when NX news/rumors were around about it being an all in one handheld and console where either device would use the same media and supposedly the tech was scalable on quality much like how a mediocre PC and a badass PC can run the same game at the same speed with just reduced quality settings.  I was all up for that, but as the news keeps twisting towards yet another potentially unique console leading me to think they haven't learned their lesson I'm cooling off to it.  15 years ago I worked at Midway on Gamecube/PS2/XB stuff, and while I left it my brother has been to many of the big US studios and still works for one as a producer.  Last gen I learned they had a third party offering for full support if they made tech capable of what they wanted in an improvement which is why the PS4 and X1 are fairly similar in spec, and Nintendo said NO we have this idea for another way to play and they were going to stick to that (tablet controller) and a budget and in turn they blew them off almost completely.  We as WiiU owners got 1-2 years of ports ranging from chuggingly lousy to pretty solid stuff along with slaps in the face like EA with the ME3 vs ME Trilogy scam or delaying releases for months or longer (or releasing 1-2 year old ports.)  Then when that dried up it got even worse than the N64 in its dark 2 years of a game every 3-4mo from Nintendo or Rare -- they don't even have Rare now so it's even more dire waiting on a game worthwhile.  That's why I sold it, because I hate open world games so Zelda I'd never buy, Starfox looked awesome but now the control looks odd and forced (but I'd buy it), and with a 4yr old I'd never have time for Xenoblade so that was out (and it even has reviewed in very mixed terms.)  I saw no value.  Some rare days I miss it, but then I see what it would cost to re-buy my old games, such as Pikmin 3, and I'm instantly turned off since Nintendo intentionally does small runs s they can sell their overpriced full price eshop versions.

In fairness I've not been wow'd by the PS4 either.  I got this sweet deal on a new one on ebay which came with 5 packed in games new I didn't want, sold them, and with the deal, I got it for $200.  I have maybe 11 games for it, have had 2 others, but I never play it long as it can't hold me either so most hours have been streaming movies and blu rays, but it got more use just by time now than the WiiU but that's not saying much, but at least it gave me variety of 1st and 3rd party enjoyment on rehash and new fun experiences too.  I've got more use out of 3DS and my laptop, secondarily on after market old stuff all things Gameboy.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 11, 2016)

If you'd like FACTS about the NX, you can check the OP here
https://gbatemp.net/threads/baseless-nintendo-nx-speculation-thread.387352/

You could also keep speculating while you're there


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 11, 2016)

Those are hardly facts.  It's just Nintendo double talk, details of what they hope to produce in a quarter or sales projections, and speculation about patents that may or may not relate.  It doesn't actually say anything that could be considered tangible specs or how the design of the system is setup.  That's the problem, so yeah I'd like FACTS not the irrelevant info people have guessed out and the non-answer answers from Nintendo of what they hope for.  I've read it all it's not like I'm ignoring things.

Fact is if Nintendo is going to talk about the concept and some snippets of info between March and May, perhaps then one can get a basic feel for what they're after in the lead up to June with E3 when they'll need to unveil it.  Don't care to speculate anymore than what I have on other sites in the past which all run up against things Nintendo has said about in print or video.  The problem is some of it could be attributed even to the DENA deal instead of hardware so it's all just a big question mark they're buttoned up tight about at this rate.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 11, 2016)

TanookiSuit said:


> Those are hardly facts.  It's just Nintendo double talk, details of what they hope to produce in a quarter or sales projections, and speculation about patents that may or may not relate.  It doesn't actually say anything that could be considered tangible specs or how the design of the system is setup.  That's the problem, so yeah I'd like FACTS not the irrelevant info people have guessed out and the non-answer answers from Nintendo of what they hope for.  I've read it all it's not like I'm ignoring things.
> 
> Fact is if Nintendo is going to talk about the concept and some snippets of info between March and May, perhaps then one can get a basic feel for what they're after in the lead up to June with E3 when they'll need to unveil it.  Don't care to speculate anymore than what I have on other sites in the past which all run up against things Nintendo has said about in print or video.  The problem is some of it could be attributed even to the DENA deal instead of hardware so it's all just a big question mark they're buttoned up tight about at this rate.


They're facts in the sense that it is tangible concepts about what Nintendo has come up with, not necessarily that it will be what the finished product looks like


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 12, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nintendo innovation/not being the norm list then, starting with the N64* as their main departure from the "standards" of the day, I will ignore the business side of things for now despite it also being good stuff to look at (them thinking they are king when they are not and have not been for decades).
*the SNES library was the last unarguably great and numerous one, look how many of those games are third party. To that end when people tell me third party is not necessary I have to laugh.

N64
Stuck with cartridges
Suspect 3d (though the Saturn and PS1 also suffered, the PS1 least of all but least is still far from nothing)
Hideous three pronged controller
Net result
Missed several games owing to size issues and possibly cost for space, missed out on some music and video driven content. Did have low/no loading times used to great effect for several games though.
Brought the idea of the analogue thumbstick to popularity, specific model used entirely disregarded by all and laughed at to this day.
Smash brothers I guess did introduce the concept of the mascot brawler to the west.

GC
Went optical. Though not officially DVD for whatever reason.
I guess they had a nice controller this time, some consider it one of the best ever made but I am less convinced of that.
Net result.
Missed several games owing to size issues and possibly cost for space, missed out on some music and video driven content.

Wii
Overclocked a gamecube where others were investing in considerably more powerful tech.
A waggle controller.

Net result
Drove off several devs by being hard/annoying to code for.
Made me a nice PC input device for a few things and an excellent presentation controller. Probably the only lightgun games worth mentioning this time around, certainly the better library of them, even if they paled compared to a real lightgun. Gamecube controller, classic controller or hold it sideways and suffer ended up the control method of choice still.
Being the gimmick of choice for a year or two did improve the bottom line I imagine.

Wii U
Overclocked a Wii where others were moving to more standardised (and powerful) tech.
Tablet controller, hyped "second screen"/asymmetric gameplay for consoles (which had existed in various forms for years elsewhere).

Net result.
Some pretty decent ports of PS360 titles but for the most part still an overclocked Wii. Some nice tech demos of second screen but mostly stuff that could have been done elsewhere, or was a nice map, inventory, menu and stats screen.

DS.
Touchscreen and dual screens.
Net result.
Touchscreen had some nice games made for it and its contribution to menus will be appreciated for many years. Dual screens, or perhaps the massive vertical aspect ratio, had some nice games made for it but most uses were inventory, stats, maps and menus and could theoretically have been made for the GBA (though I am certainly thankful for it).

3ds.
Not a lot other than a better 3d api/hardware setup. Though the device was underpowered, even by Nintendo handheld standards, for the day it finally got some real competition.
Net result
Unsure and kind of still playing out.
Most third party devs from the GBA and DS evaporated and/or went to andrios, or also ported to andrios (and possibly in superior form). For my money the library is considerably worse than the GBA/DS one for this.

Anyway as you said you were not so interested in that as much as whether there is a secret cabal of anti nintendo and another of pro nintendo boosters out there working to undermine the poor hard done by Nintendo. Some of that is called marketing and attempts at grass roots marketing have long been shown to be effective (these days the "viral" part of it seems to be the dominant one but it has otherwise been known about for years). There may well be a secret cabal but I tend to find most secret societies are more about 1) finding some people to have some drinks with and 2) possibly some freaky sex stuff. Good old Hanlon's razor has to appear here (never attribute to malice what can adequately be explained by stupidity). Though on the matter of stupidity I am not sure your characterisation of those that might ponder whether Nintendo has what it takes to remain a valuable/relevant cultural force (and if we do not care about money that is pretty much all that is left).
Do journalists, such as they are in the games industry, accentuate the negative? Absolutely as it works to draw in readers, however I tend to find such people pretty negative about everything (it is not the only way to approach journalism but it is a good one). At very best for your theory you might find some of those might not go after Sony and MS as fervently, which is a kind of favouritism I guess. Would this happen more in the run up to things? Absolutely but if are going where the audience is then that is to be expected. Assuming it does "work" and Nintendo loses sales for the negative for the sake of negative press coverage should we as game playing types care? You are free to do otherwise but I would go with no as a general rule.
Third parties and publishers? Such people tend to want money and things that will get more money and not a lot else. I would not be surprised to hear some kind of tactical leak got done to attempt to spur Nintendo into giving more favourable deals, such a thing is a time honoured strategy after all, and doubtless there is some dev out there that wants to fulfil a dream of writing a game for the Nintendo, or maybe some publisher has some mates that work at Nintendo and would like to continue doing business with them, so maybe they went above and beyond what was business savvy.

"acritically show hate whatever the news against Nintendo"
As in do not look into the deeper story? Yeah that does seem to be a problem, doubly so with what passes for journalism both in the modern world and especially in games. However it is a problem that reaches wide across everything. At the same time though it is still their job to impress me and word of quality will get out. If someone is making business decisions based upon such coverage and Nintendo gets impacted then has anything of value been lost?

That said the demographics of the "movement" and counter "movement" could be an interesting one to ponder, if only for me because I like to laugh at those wearing rose tinted glasses. So I would say the demographics would be
Those that think it is cool to bash Nintendo. I am not sure it is cool but it has not been universally uncool since the end of the SNES/the N64 was seen to flop.
Those that want their 8-16 (and apparently for some then also 64) bit childhood back.
Those that are ashamed of said childhood.
Those that picked (or were picked) the failing console and are responding in some way, see also fans of Sonic Adventure.
Those that want to watch something burn.
Those that might actually believe Nintendo offers the best hope for certain styles of game. Possible (I am not seeing the most 3d platformers, much less good ones, these days), however it is not the only way* and second best is not far behind.
Those that are invested (emotionally) in the company (odd people but hey) or their franchises (better than a company I guess).
There are probably others but I will leave it there for now.

*much like when people stopped trying to clone doom we got good games there I am sure we will see good mario kart clones once people sit down to make a good kart racer, ditto smash brothers (I would say pokemon but the GBA already saw several pokemon clones I hold as superior to pokemon of the day and since) and we will probably see the same when someone does the same for dota/moba games.


----------



## Seita (Jan 12, 2016)

People can hate all they want and brag about specs all day long. It NO LONGER MATTERS. I see that consoles are trying to compete with high end pcs ( excepts for Wii U maybe) . That's unhealthy as far as I can see.
Consumers and the media have become more demanding than ever and care about specs much more than gameplay. That's why there is so much hate for the Wii U. My opinion? I love the wii u and I buy its games. I literally have never thought about owning Xone or PS4 since they barely have exclusives. I can play nearly all their games on my pc just fine.
There was a time when Microsoft and Sony consoles were worth buying. PS2/3 Xbox/360. They had exclusives that were enough to justify owning one. Now is no longer the case,in my opinion.
I think the danger that is lurking around is smartphones and specs war. 
I miss those days when gameplay was the decisive reason to buy games and consoles.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 12, 2016)

Seita said:


> I miss those days when gameplay was the decisive reason to buy games and consoles.


Still bitter about blast processing?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 12, 2016)

Seita said:


> I miss those days when gameplay was the decisive reason to buy games and consoles.


It still is: if you shoot in first person it sells. If it has some stats somewhere and pretends to be an rpg with a fair bit of repetition, it sells even better.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 12, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2016)

The thing that I hate about people saying that modern consoles need to compete with the PC market is that there IS no way for anyone to directly compete with the PC gaming market that makes sense. PCs are by design fully modular and can be upgraded to be as powerful as possible within the users budget at the time whenever they want, whereas a console is fixed in its current state unless a hardware refresh comes along, splitting the userbase. I'm not saying its healthy for companies to stay on antiquated hardware (seriously Nintendo?? You're still using PPC????), but telling Nintendo that they need to design a 4K ready x64 beast of a machine to compete with the next console generation is not only infeasible and unnecessary, but stupid from both an programming and financial standpoint


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 12, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## Seita (Jan 12, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Still bitter about blast processing?



Not really. I don't mind high specs but not at the expense of gameplay. Nowadays, people qualify PS4,for example, in terms of specs but not in terms of gameplay quality and games library ( even though it has a huge library already).



Nightwish said:


> It still is: if you shoot in first person it sells. If it has some stats somewhere and pretends to be an rpg with a fair bit of repetition, it sells even better.



Well. I don't feel the need to kill someone virtually.lol
I have never been a fan of shooters. I like stealth more.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 12, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## weatMod (Jan 12, 2016)

i called the wiiu failure the second i saw it

N just keep making  piss poor  decision after piss poor decision and has just become greedy and lazy
everyone over these should be let go IMO
hardware is the least of their problems though,  i still have some faith the NX could be good though
 but N's main problem is lack of ability to produce timely  titles fro their biggest franchises ,i mean real ones like zelda wiiu and not some  pieces of shit with the main franchise name branding on it like metroid prime federation force or triforce heroes or most of the other 2.5d shit they have been pumping out as of late
 plus not being able to keep 3rd party support contracts,
face N upper management has become a festival of fuckups they should all be fired
they are running a once great company into the ground
 also i think they are going to regret selling their themepark right or  whatever deal they did  with universal(not sure of the specifics of the deal)
but i think the N theme park idea has much more potential than they realize they should have tried to get this done on their own their characters have better recognition than disney characters 
it's a gold mine and i don't think they realize it, i think they probably have sold away something they did not know real the value of right there
N has  big problem with their IP they are too willing to  sub it out to A holes ,like universal  they do the same thing with their major IP franchise   titles they entrust them to virtual unknowns ,i don't think they oversee the projects properly either,  they just have got so god damn lazy and so god damn greedy i don;t know if they can  survive,it's really sad


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2016)

weatMod said:


> N has  big problem with their IP they are too willing to  sub it out to A holes ,like universal  they do the same thing with their major IP franchise   titles they entrust them to virtual unknowns ,i don't think they oversee the projects properly either,  they just have got so god damn lazy and so god damn greedy i don;t know if they can  survive,it's really sad


If you're referring to the DeNA mobile deal, DeNA is NOT an unknown company, its been in the mobile business for ages. It's just that no one ever checks the publisher name of mobile games before they download them


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 12, 2016)

If you want a Safe Space then I don't think GBATemp is your ideal place.

I personally have a Wii U since 2013 and even though I play a lot on it (just MK8 for now) there really isn't a whole that this sack of bones can offer so Nintendo next time make sure that they don't make yet again another commercial failure as was the Wii U. It lacks 3rd party support, the GamePad is a decade old technology, exclusive games aren't all that great and the amiibos contain physical DLC content.

Wouldn't really be surprised if Zelda Wii U became a duo-gen game for NX because it's what would make a lot of people interested in buying the NX. Let's not forget, the Wii U is almost dead so no point buying one at this point.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 12, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you're referring to the DeNA mobile deal, DeNA is NOT an unknown company, its been in the mobile business for ages. It's just that no one ever checks the publisher name of mobile games before they download them


no iwasn't but while we are on the subject i think N getting into mobile gaming  is another big mistake
i hate mobile gaming, i like my physical buttons call me a dinosaur but that is just the way it is


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nintendo's biggest blunders this generation was using a processor architecture that made coding difficult and advertising. Quite frankly I think advertising put a larger nail in the Wii U's coffin, though


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 12, 2016)

weatMod said:


> no iwasn't but while we are on the subject i think N getting into mobile gaming  is another big mistake
> i hate mobile gaming, i like my physical buttons call me a dinosaur but that is just the way it is


Mario Party 10 and Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival, Nintendo Arcade Badges and Pokémon Candy Crush are the commence of mobile gaming for Nintendo.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2016)

weatMod said:


> no iwasn't


Then... erm... What _were _you talking about? Nintendo doesn't exactly hand out their IPs... If anything they're far TOO restrictive



> but while we are on the subject i think N getting into mobile gaming  is another big mistake
> i hate mobile gaming, i like my physical buttons call me a dinosaur but that is just the way it is


Nintendo's target demographic and product testing groups disagree with you. Besides, just don't play them if you don't like them


----------



## weatMod (Jan 12, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Mario Party 10 and Animal Crossing: Amiibo Festival, Nintendo Arcade Badges and Pokémon Candy Crush are the commence of mobile gaming for Nintendo.


just kill me now then

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Then... erm... What _were _you talking about? Nintendo doesn't exactly hand out their IPs... If anything they're far TOO restrictive
> 
> 
> Nintendo's target demographic and product testing groups disagree with you. Besides, just don't play them if you don't like them


other M for one example, team ninja,  that sort of crap right there is what i am talking about


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2016)

weatMod said:


> other M for one example, team ninja,  that sort of crap right there is what i am talking about


What was wrong with Other M?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 12, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What was wrong with Other M?


Gameplay-wise it should have had analogue stick support and it didn't.


----------



## funnystory (Jan 12, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> After being burned with the Wii U and not giving a flop about the 3DS I've all but stopped caring about anything Nintendo does anymore.
> 
> I literally don't care if they continue making their content or not.
> 
> I hope they do just so there's a company out there to give kids something to play since most other consoles cater to more mature audiences, but considering my younger brothers and nephews think Nintendo is fucking stupid and only care about smartphone games and minecraft, I'm hard pressed to consider their future to be the shining force it was back in the day.



you got to give the 3ds a chance,the system is actually alot of fun to play.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 13, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Nintendo's biggest blunders this generation was using a processor architecture that made coding difficult


 What? What the fuck makes you think that the Power architecture makes coding difficult?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nightwish said:


> What? What the fuck makes you think that the Power architecture makes coding difficult?


It's an antiquated architecture that very few people have experience in unless they've coded for it before (read G-series Macs, XBox 360, GC/Wii, etc), particularly new devs. And given that even AAA developers would rather do quick-'n-dirty ports rather than remaking the same game for each system, it makes things difficult when you have two consoles that are x86 based and one that's still partying like it's 1999 with its PPC chip


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 13, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## Muffins (Jan 13, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What was wrong with Other M?



You mean besides practically everything? 

Other M was an abomination that bore the Metroid name. It took Samus from being a strong-but-silent warrior into a quibbling, immature piece of shit who couldn't do a thing without a man telling her to do so. It quite literally ruined the character in myraid ways. And that's just the godawful storyline. The gameplay was even worse, with bugs everywhere, invisible walls and the stupid decision to force the usage of the Wii Remote in ways that never should have been done. It was a travesty- which is why I was able to obtain my copy for bloody 8 dollars, new, when everyone decided to _throw theirs in the bin._



TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's an antiquated architecture that very few people have experience in unless they've coded for it before (read G-series Macs, XBox 360, GC/Wii, etc), particularly new devs. And given that even AAA developers would rather do quick-'n-dirty ports rather than remaking the same game for each system, it makes things difficult when you have two consoles that are x86 based and one that's still partying like it's 1999 with its PPC chip



To say that POWER is antiquated shows a fundamental misunderstanding of the architecture. Read up on it a little bit.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muffins said:


> To say that POWER is antiquated shows a fundamental misunderstanding of the architecture. Read up on it a little bit.


Give me a modern example of something that runs on a PowerPC CPU that isn't already in the things I listed above


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 13, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> If you want a Safe Space then I don't think GBATemp is your ideal place.
> 
> I personally have a Wii U since 2013 and even though I play a lot on it (just MK8 for now) there really isn't a whole that this sack of bones can offer so Nintendo next time make sure that they don't make yet again another commercial failure as was the Wii U. It lacks 3rd party support, the GamePad is a decade old technology, exclusive games aren't all that great and the amiibos contain physical DLC content.
> 
> Wouldn't really be surprised if Zelda Wii U became a duo-gen game for NX because it's what would make a lot of people interested in buying the NX. Let's not forget, the Wii U is almost dead so no point buying one at this point.



We think similarly.  I used it, then I ran out of stuff to do, but I enjoyed it.  Before it arrived and that first year I really thought they'd get more stuff than the Wii did because if it was a mix of old ports and modern, it got games Wii would only hope to get like those Ubisoft titles for example.  They can not have another commercial failure.  Nintendo fanboys will rattle on about their billions in the bank, yeah...and?  Stockholders.  You can't just keep running red and not get fired from the board and radical changes happening to sink a listing ship before it capsizes and sinks.  People will bitch they shouldn't me-too with the others, but really they need to, to a point.  If they exclude themselves from getting third party games it all falls on them and their second party buddies to make people want to buy and/or keep using a system they have.  WiiU fairly well fails at this as its good games now are few and far between and have been off and on for much of its life and that's a big problem.  That's why I've jumped on and others have some of their rattlings about handheld and console/scalable games working 1 game on both options.  A blending of handheld/console much like Nvidia Shield Console/Tablet do could be a smart move, get what you want, games easy to make, more market as games will work on either for wider tastes (and now discounted if true) had it used a form of Android imagine all the stuff that could have been easily carried over millions love.  They need to do something, either fall partly in line to have a wider offering to keep buyers happy, or a merging of both their divisions into one system, two different specs (higher/lower -- much like a new PC and a 4 year old one can run a game at lower spec), so anyone can jump in and go for it that would capitalize on their handheld strengths.

Zelda they can say will be WiiU only, but I think it's a lie...Twilight Princess had that commentary, and then they delayed the GC game over a year, then delayed it a month after the Wii launch to have a launch game.  After the money, man hours, and the rest into it,t o put that game only on WiiU would be financial suicide when as an also launch game it would push to a lot of people.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 13, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Give me a modern example of something that runs on a PowerPC CPU that isn't already in the things I listed above


The broadway/gekko/espresso family is antiquated as you would expect something released in 2000, and based on something made in 1997 which itself was only a minor iteration on even older gear, to be. Likewise though I am not a particular fan of the design philosophy (it is less iterative than X86 but still not where I would go for most things I do) of powerpc in general the modern stuff is not said 1990's gear and does represent full modern thinking about instruction sets and CPU architecture. There does seem to be a lack of ASICs or custom embedded hardware to point at right now but it does still have a lot of clout in the server world. 

Dismissing powerpc as a general concept would be like dismissing an i7 because you based it on a p2 (in fact the contemporary of the gekko or its sire would be the p2), or android because you found a cheapo Chinese tablet running 2.something.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 13, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Give me a modern example of something that runs on a PowerPC CPU that isn't already in the things I listed above


IBM BladeCenter servers. the JSxxx and PSxxx lines are PowerPC based, the QSxxx line is Cell based.
The POWER8 is the latest CPU IBM has released and that was between 2013 and 2014 and a POWER9 is being developed.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 13, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 13, 2016)

What? That is no sane logic or you are reaching hard enough that one would normally see a suggestion of trying yoga instead.

Powerpc as a concept is and current implementations are fine and can still kick it in the modern world, the overclocked and badly thought out (at least for the later iterations) 1997 vintage thing stuffed in the GC, Wii and Wii u is considerably less fine.

So the wii u got indie games? It is a processor capable of running some halfway modern compiled code, however the indie world is not known for pushing performance and just because it runs does not mean it is suited to the higher end stuff. Games is games as others said earlier, and it could well have been that the Wii U got a load of crazy fun games in spite of suspect performance (if a system can emulate another system with loads of fun games it can certainly have them compiled), however it seems that did not happen here.

Yeah the overhead and legacy of X86 might have been a slight negative. However where nobody (give or take the legacy of the PS360) willing to be paid game developer money would really know powerpc inside and out you can probably find a whole bunch very well versed in X86 and directx/opengl, which the PC a likes do pretty well at.

Why would those that have no innate fondness for Nintendo be upset at them using ARM? It is not known as a mega powerful architecture, though some of the modern stuff seems to be doing OK.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> IBM BladeCenter servers. the JSxxx and PSxxx lines are PowerPC based, the QSxxx line is Cell based.
> The POWER8 is the latest CPU IBM has released and that was between 2013 and 2014 and a POWER9 is being developed.


And tell me just how much code is being actively written for those servers by anyone other than IBM

I will admit that I _am _being hard on the architecture, and I wasn't actually aware that it was still used at all, but you still have to admit that it is not at all a common system to write on that very few people have experience in, and as @FAST6191 already mentioned Nintendo is using a version of the processor based on very old designs (this is where my misconception of the entire chip family came from)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 13, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And tell me just how much code is being actively written for those servers by anyone other than IBM



How much code half reminds me of those places that measure coder effectiveness in lines of code written.

Anyway I have no idea how much code is written or the level of deployment (I am spared the high end server world these days), however the money riding and "importance" of projects riding on the code that is written for them would probably be best described as testicle shrivelling.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 14, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And tell me just how much code is being actively written for those servers by anyone other than IBM
> 
> I will admit that I _am _being hard on the architecture, and I wasn't actually aware that it was still used at all, but you still have to admit that it is not at all a common system to write on that very few people have experience in, and as @FAST6191 already mentioned Nintendo is using a version of the processor based on very old designs (this is where my misconception of the entire chip family came from)


I don't really know, only thing I know is that IBM servers are rock solid. My point in that post was to let know that PowerPC isn't dead as everyone says.
Now, that Nintendo keeps pushing that CPU design is another matter. If they intend to continue to deal with IBM for CPU designs they should develop something new based on the new POWER8 or the upcoming POWER9.

On the matter of developers, it seems they are every gen more "lazy".
If my sources are correct, the Gamecube was relatively easy to program on while the Playstation 2 was a bitch to develop. That didn't stopped it to release hundreds of games because sold like hotcakes.
7 gen came up. the split of Playstation 3 and Xbox 360 was like it was because the Xbox 360 was easy to develop on thus giving more polished games while the Playstation 3 ports weren't that good and were harder to code. That until the Playstation 3 devkits became easier to handle and the user base was big enough and then the Playstation 3 versions of games became superior. Wii received few, butchered or no ports at all (weaker hardware = development = money wastage).
8 gen. Xbox One and Playstation 4 are almost the same, games come out on both platforms almost identical. As the Xbox 360 and Playstation 3 are still relevant ports for them still come out showing that there is no problem in downsampling here and there to make the games run on weaker hardware, still the Wii U receives nothing, even when is more powerful that a Playstation 3 or Xbox 360, because poor developers have to code for a new system.
I bet money that if the Wii U had a big user base the developers would stop complaining and start coding for Wii U like there is no tomorrow.

TL;DR is all about money. Like always.

BTW. Using the same architecture as your rival is a smart move, that way developers have to spend less money to port games and are more likely to do it.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 14, 2016)

> And tell me just how much code is being actively written for those servers by anyone other than IBM



See, there's these things called compilers that make code run in any architecture you might want, so pretty much anything Linux or BSD runs on it.
IBM sells the machines to big companies to run their Oracle and SAP databases - you know, small stuff that doesn't need to be fast at all.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nightwish said:


> See, there's these things called compilers that make code run in any architecture you might want, so pretty much anything Linux or BSD runs on it.
> IBM sells the machines to big companies to run their Oracle and SAP databases - you know, small stuff that doesn't need to be fast at all.


The point I was trying to make in a really roundabout way was how much experience the average coder/game designer would have in that area in a modern day application


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 14, 2016)

And I'm telling you it mostly doesn't matter because very little is done in assembly, everything else is compiled from C / C++ which doesn't care.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nightwish said:


> And I'm telling you it mostly doesn't matter because very little is done in assembly, everything else is compiled from C / C++ which doesn't care.


Except in the case of already having code implemented for another architecture and needing to have it ported. Then suddenly a lot of it matters


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 14, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 14, 2016)

I do not think you can really compare the GC/Wii to the PS360 in terms of architecture/instructions. It might have been from the same company and share a few of the same philosophies at some level but it is not really comparable where the proverbial rubber hits the road. The GBA and modern android phone both use ARM processors, if you somehow managed to overclock a GBA to the same speed as a phone it would still not compare at all.

Yes put a gun to my head and I will code you something fancy that runs on a transistor, however in the real world not having to wring every last drop of performance out of things, having your premade engines, tools and middleware more or less just work (or exist in the first place) and not needing god tier coders (because they do not work for game industry money) is very much a thing worth noting. Equally doable but will take my dev team another 5 months is a valid excuse or basis for a business decision and doubtless one made many times when devs were looking at the wii and thinking whether the sales they gain would not only offset that but also be worth not having said dev team not working on the next game which would sell more (spending a million porting a game to maybe break even or have a small profit vs spending a million to have them make a game which in turns makes considerably more profit).
Coding is an expense, not the product itself. If you can get away with less of it then you do. To that end "learning" is great as a concept, less great as a business plan, and if you can grab a bunch of kids just out of school, pay them peanuts and do things they were taught in said schools then so much the better.
You would be right in that GPU is often the dominant factor in games, though things are sort of shifting back right now, especially as AI and calculation take off (which GPUs are not the best at for whatever reason -- GPGPU is a bit of a joke).

"PR statement by Publishers that have interest on putting as much games as possible on platform during the life cycle"
You say that like it is a bad thing.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 14, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 14, 2016)

Exciting does not pay the rent though, and reinventing the wheel is worse, not to mention if the 3d engine people have spent years perfecting the engine and working out all the kinks then me as a dev having to go through all that (and it is possibly several fields -- light physics, gravity, laws of motion, status tracking, physical interactions.... are all examples of fairly serious physics). So in the end it is not about a lack of capability, just cold hard finance and facts of engineering. The best of the best will doubtless hand roll their own (or take an existing piece of kit and push it to that), possibly because they need it, but the unreal engine is still very good stuff and can make some spectacular games.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 14, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 14, 2016)

There's barely any Nintendo game that peaks me interest this generation.

Kid Icarus and Luigi's mansion 2 are the only 2 real games that I want (and have)


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 20, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## Selim873 (Jan 22, 2016)

I just want a word from Nintendo themselves about it.    The consumers are already getting over hyped, and even if it's great, people would still be disappointed.  Some suspense is very smart though, because it wouldn't be a disastrous surprise like the Saturn was.

In my opinion, Nintendo is in a REALLY weird spot right now.  Releasing the portable this year is perfect since the 3DS has been out for around 5 years, and while only being a 3DS owner for 2 years, I'm already ready for a brand new Nintendo portable. I really saw the 3DS as a super charged NDS since they were mostly the same concept.  I had the NDS I think since very shortly after launch.  I want something new.  The WiiU is getting close to 4.  This year would be a great year to catch up with the home console and with the tanked sales of the WiiU.  I would say it's time to move on and recover from the damages, but next year would be too late unless they released it late Winter or Spring 2017, because then it would be the WiiU and Dreamcast all over again.  Nintendo is really in a rut right now in the home console market, and I think the WiiU is to blame for that.  What the WiiU is, is what the Wii should have been.  That thing would have DESTROYED the market, although, with the idea of merging with the smartphone market while still having dedicated hardware for the "core" audience, I think Nintendo can easily capitalize the market.  I mean, every major innovation by Nintendo were niche by other companies, including Kinect and PSMove, and their innovations are also commonly used today; DPad, thumbstick and rumble.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 22, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2016)

"By now sony is planning surely PS5"
If any company was not planning the next move at some level before the previous one was released I would say they are doing something wrong. They may not be laying out a PCB but I imagine they would be having serious talks about roadmaps and such.

On the xbone not beating the Wii U... vgchartz I know but
http://www.vgchartz.com/analysis/platform_totals/
Platform 	
North America Europe Japan Rest of World # Global

PlayStation 4 (PS4) 	
13.77 14.10  2.30 5.89 # 36.06
Xbox One (XOne) 	
12.21 5.02 0.06 2.22 # 19.51
Wii U (WiiU) 	
5.73 2.97 3.05 0.80 # 12.55

For the xbone you are at 37 in best selling games before you hit a sub 1 million sold game. 18 for the wii u (all said greater than 1 million were Nintendo published as well) and 55 for the PS4.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 22, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2016)

"Leaked rumors about X1 specs gave Sony an advantage on adding ram to PS4 ..."

I forget the exact timeframe there but if Sony could manage to retool their production setups for a device they plan to sell millions of in that short an amount of time then they did fantastically. Also I thought it was GPU related.
Now whether Nintendo releasing specs for the NX would help them, harm them or sate a few people at the cost of nothing at all is up for debate, as is whether consumer, enthusiast or the gaming press will provide the sort of pressure that makes them consider such a move.

Why would 2.2million (which does include Australia) be out of the ordinary? Most other modern platforms seem to be about a 1/3 of their European totals and that would be in line with that.

Also what would make you think the xbone is closer to the wii u when the numbers are totalled properly? When the Wii U and vita tanked/failed we saw all sorts of vendors sell them off cheap, developers bail and so on and so on. We have not really seen anything like that for the xbone. Unless MS are giving us shipped numbers and they have millions sitting in their own warehouse somewhere.

I really do not know where you are heading with all this. However I am starting to hope there is a massive conspiracy to trouble Nintendo. Were it not far too much like effort I would have to see what I could do myself as it sounds like it could be fun.


----------



## nintendarium (Jan 22, 2016)

gbatemp lost member because community is childish


----------



## Yil (Jan 24, 2016)

Just for IBM fans, for servers power8 takes 10 times the price of e7 to get twice of the power. AMD is surely the best bet and k12 is quite interesting as well, potentially able to parse x86 instructions with little speed loss.
Actually cell could use a little upgrade.


----------

